# Mobile Kittens



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Just had to show you these, not even 3 weeks old and these girls are really full of mischief! Trying to climb out the birthing box, going for a jaunt, drink from Mum and worn out after all the excitement!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Naughty torties living up to their rep lol


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Kay73 said:


> Naughty torties living up to their rep lol


How true


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are such cuties


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very cute  lovely kittens


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous little torties,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aww lovely photos


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them, I love torties, we have a Black Tortie Smoke & a Blue Tortie, but they are certainly naughty, haha*

Selkcah Norwegian Forest Cats


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

How cute are they??  They look like little energy balls exploring the new world


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kotarache (May 11, 2008)

So cute, cute, cute.


----------

